# Introducing Morale



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Dec 2010)

Folks,

I would like to introduce a new feature to the game: Morale

Your morale is a dynamic representation of how well your player is doing, and is affected by a number of actions and reactions. A new player starts with a morale of 10, and their morale is subsequently affected in the following ways:


+2+broken fail streak	Complete a mission
-(5+broken success streak)	Fail a mission
+2	Add a proficiency level
-40	Forgot to play yesterday
+10	Played today
+10	Cashed in an incentive
+10	Capture an Int target
-X	1/2 of Missed CR (to a max of 40)
+1	Found some Int
+10	Promotion
+X	1/2 of lowered insurgency
+5	Locked down insurgency in a location
-1		For each insurgency point regenerated

Some of these may bear a bit of extra explanation. When you are successful with a mission, you gain two morale points. If however that successful mission broke a streak of (for example) 4 failed missions, you get an additional 4 morale points, for a total of 6. Unfortunately, the same thing happens for failures, and you get -5 with a further deduction for your broken success streak. (Let's face it, that sort of thing _really is_ bad for morale!) If you miss CR, your morale will also drop by half of the amount you missed. In the plus column, cashing an incentive, gaining a promotion or finding int will all boost your morale, to name a few.

For the last few weeks I have been testing this setup to ensure it is balance. Everyone has been 'blindly' accruing morale, and without playing to that feature, the average morale remains neutral. So now that people understand how it works, I'm sure it will be easy to push it in a positive direction. (All test values have been wiped, and as of right now, everyone has the default starting point of 10 morale.)

Your maximum and minimum Morale is 100 + 2 times your Rank (positive for high morale, or negative for pool morale). So for example, a player that is Rank 68 will have a Morale range from -236 to +236.

Effects of Morale

Morale can have a significant effect on how much experience you get from conducting Missions or taking down Int targets. A higher morale will really give you a boost, but a low morale can slow you down. The effect Morale has on your player is shown below:


+400 to +500	+10% CE
+300 to +399	+8% CE
+200 to +299	+6% CE
+100 to +199	+4% CE
+26 to	+99	+2% CE
-25 to +25	No effect
-26 to	-99	-2% CE
-100 to -199	-4% CE
-200 to -299	-6% CE
-300 to -399	-8% CE
-400 to -500	-10% CE

The observant among you will have figured out that in order to gain the maximum benefit, you need to be Rank 150 or higher.

There are also two new Medals for achieving high and low Morale, as well as new daily challenges that may appear if randomly selected.

As always, feedback and suggestions are welcome!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Dec 2010)

Sounds like an awesome feature, it's already working for me!

One question: If you use an incentive to gain equipment proficiency levels, does that count towards your morale? Example: I use +1 proficiency level and I have 90 pieces of equipment, would that give me +180 morale?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Dec 2010)

Good question, but no... incentives are 'stand-alone' in this regard. Morale has to be gained the old fashioned way.


----------



## larry Strong (21 Dec 2010)

Yeah a bit of a shock ;D was loving it till I lost a mission and a streak :'( It looks like a great feature.....now to figure it out.

And more medals  :cheers: Come to daddy my precious ones.........need a Gollum smilie


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (21 Dec 2010)

Sounds like a well thought out feature, you are correct to say that failing a mission has a tremendous effect on morale,  mine has been crushed a couple of times in the last few days.  This just adds another wrinkle to the strategy and complexity of this game.


----------



## josh54243 (21 Dec 2010)

This sounds a bit confusing, but I'll figure it out :-\


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Dec 2010)

I have a knack for making something simple sound very complicated. 

Essentially as you play you can watch your morale bar go up and down based on what you're doing. The higher it is, the more CE you will get for various tasks.


----------



## larry Strong (21 Dec 2010)

I might not have read things right. Besides the breaking of a streak, does going on a streak/run, be it complete mission/fail affect morale?


----------



## armyvern (21 Dec 2010)

I have a question regarding the "streak" too; at what point will it be considered to be "a streak"? 2 X winning missions in a row and then a fail will see a -5 deduction? etc??


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Dec 2010)

Larry, you read it right. Streaks only affect morale when they're broken. Vern, 2 in a row is a streak, so 2 successful and 1 failed will actually net you a -7 hit to your Morale. (-5 for failing, -2 for breaking a 2 success streak.)

So yeah, streaks can turn the tables pretty quickly.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Dec 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Larry, you read it right. Streaks only affect morale when they're broken. Vern, 2 in a row is a streak, so 2 successful and 1 failed will actually net you a -7 hit to your Morale. (-5 for failing, -2 for breaking a 2 success streak.)
> 
> So yeah, streaks can turn the tables pretty quickly.



No kidding: Mission Failed: Locate and destroy an old Soviet munitions dump (-193CR, -47 Morale)


----------



## Shamrock (21 Dec 2010)

You forgot the one essential one:

* 0 - Posted to Gagetown.


----------



## jeffb (21 Dec 2010)

Good addition Mike! Have you thought about having missions (take a shower, call home,  etc.) that are purely morale boosts without any CE?


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> There are also two new Medals for achieving high and low Morale, as well as new daily challenges that may appear if randomly selected.



Along with the new medals, I see that you now earn Morale Points as rewards for both the Initiative and Insurgency incentive medals.  I knew there was a reason I hadn't cashed in some of those yet!

Mike, can you please explain the second part of your blurb that I quoted.  The "randomly selected" for a new daily challenge.  Will we notice, or be notified, if we have this new challenge?  Does that mean there could be a 4th challenge available to us?  

Oh, and thanks for adding something new to stepping up the game!  Me thinks your wife needs to give you more chores over the holidays, doesn't sound like you're busy enough at home.  Although I'm not sure why you would want to play AO too much anymore...those consistent failed missions of yours have got to be hurting your morale


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Dec 2010)

Is the moral bonus already included in the stated CE gain for a given mission?


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2010)

Lists at the bottom in the mission summary, separately. You should be getting "Morale has added Experience (X CE)" when you complete missions.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Dec 2010)

I mean before one does a mission, on the main Ops page I guess you could say.

EDIT: Answered my own question by doing a mission. On a related note it would be nice to have the CE bonus listed somewhere, perhaps when you put your mouse over the mission or just the percent listed on the moral bar


----------



## larry Strong (22 Dec 2010)

Dammit that sure changes things. I can't hammer risky missions anymore as it drops you down fast......


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Dec 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Mike, can you please explain the second part of your blurb that I quoted.  The "randomly selected" for a new daily challenge.  Will we notice, or be notified, if we have this new challenge?  Does that mean there could be a 4th challenge available to us?



Mich, actually today is a good example of the randomly selected challenge... in addition to all the daily challenges you know and love, acquiring positive or negative morale is now also possible as a daily challenge.

Not only that, but there are also daily challenges for earning or losing specific amounts of CE as a result of a morale boost (or drain). I.E. earn an additional 150 CE as a result of a high morale, or have 40 CE chopped off from having a low morale. So don't worry, even sad pandas will benefit from some daily challenges! 



			
				airmich said:
			
		

> Me thinks your wife needs to give you more chores over the holidays, doesn't sound like you're busy enough at home.  Although I'm not sure why you would want to play AO too much anymore...those consistent failed missions of yours have got to be hurting your morale



Zing! Nice one mich! Hey somebody's got to test all the fail cases... 

Jeff, that's not a bad idea... I'll see what I can do about that.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (22 Dec 2010)

Hey Mike, I tried the +200 morale incentive and it didn't work at all. Any chance I can get the medal/MP back?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Dec 2010)

Hmmm... the code looks good for that, but I'll do some testing. In the mean time I boosted your morale by +200, if that works for you.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2010)

Is it possible to add AORs into the equation for morale? Gives us another way to build it up.

+1 for every percent lowered
-2 for every percent regenerated
+5 for locking down.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Dec 2010)

Good idea, I modified the numbers a bit but it's now in place. Thanks!


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2010)

What are they modified to?  ;D Just so I can update the Game Mechanics FAQ.


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

I have a suggestion as I got nailed this morning by "missing CR" (I had an appt to go to). Came home to find myself down to the negatives.

If we are losing morale for "time spent not playing", should we also not be gaining morale for time actually spent playing? IE 1 morale point per 15 minutes etc. I do realize that (again) distinctly advantages those who use automated ways to have their computer "play" for them vice actually playing themselves ... but I think they are the minority and I take their stats for what they're worth (& for me - that's not much).

Also a question, just how far into the negative can we go for for missing CR (ie not online)??

Just wondering how far into the negative I'll be after travelling to sandbox sans online access for two weeks on the recce, and how badly that will affect my trying to dig myself out of the fallout negative "CE return" on my missions as I won't be getting the full value. I think this has a huge negative impact upon players at the top who find themselves with no access from work computers or actually no internet access ... it's already taking some of us 300+ CR to fight a mission with a +2 morale ... ie can fight 2 or 3 missions a day to "earn" that morale. Of course, we could always just do the low value missions instead, but then we can't level up and thus earn those +10 morales (because we need 30 or 40K worth of CE to level up) when we are way down into the negatives and trying to dig our way out. That just seems _off_ to me.


----------



## navymich (22 Dec 2010)

Personally, at first glance, I don't like the idea of losing morale for missing CR.  There are often daily challenges that are won for missing CR.  I understand that there is a balance that you would need to decide on (win challenge or keep morale high), but it still doesn't seem fair, especially if you miss a day here and there on game time (not even counting long term deployments/TD etc.)  It seems like a lot of effort and time to put in to raise and maintain your morale level.  :2c: 

Maybe if someone could toss some ideas of benefits/reasons of morale vs. missing CR my way, I might be able to see the bigger picture.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2010)

Right now, to get the Level 4 incentive for Missed CR, I'd be -2000 morale. Even with a cap at -372 (for my level), that's a pretty big hole to come out of. I'd also be losing 8% of the CE I get trying to level up.

I agree with losing some morale for missing CR, but perhaps make it at 1/4 or 1/8 of the Missed CR. Either that, or balance it out by gaining positive morale for being online, like Vern suggested earlier.

This is the only bone I have to pick with the system, its actually really well balanced and definitely changes the strategy required to play the game and excel at it.


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Right now, to get the Level 4 incentive for Missed CR, I'd be -2000 morale. Even with a cap at -372 (for my level), that's a pretty big hole to come out of. I'd also be losing 8% of the CE I get trying to level up.



That's how I figured it too. I'd be (will be) at -332 based upon my current level. I currently need ~30 000 CE to level up each time. Based on +2 morale per mission for my current HVM, it would take me fighting that mission 166 times at 347 CR a pop (ie at least a month worth of CR) just to get back up to zero at 100% of the value of the mission CE (which isn't what I'd get). And, that's fighting them successfully ... else slide back some more.

The other option is to fight lower level missions (166 of them successfully) for +2 each just to get back to zero, but at a gain of only 100 ~ 200 CE each time ... taking weeks still, but no level gain there either (not when 30K is needed) and thus no possible +10s. And still subject to sliding back at a mission loss.

I don't know what would even it out, especially for us at higher levels. I miss an hour of playing, then I slide back 30 morale (@60 CR per hour). Even a gain of 1 morale per actual online 15 minutes (for example) of playing won't make it any easier to build the ladder required to get out of that hole if one should max out to their lowest possible negative morale.


----------



## MJP (22 Dec 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The other option is to fight lower level missions (166 of them successfully) for +2 each just to get back to zero, but at a gain of only 100 ~ 200 CE each time ... taking weeks still, but no level gain there either (not when 30K is needed) and thus no possible +10s. And still subject to sliding back at a mission loss.



But gain significantly more int then you would have, if you had played the higher CR mission as you are increasing your chances of getting an int drop.  At your level a HVT still brings you up 2-3 levels depending on where your CE sits when you redeem the HVT.  Having done both ways to see how each strategy works out, it is roughly even for time it takes to level up.


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

MJP said:
			
		

> But gain significantly more int then you would have, if you had played the higher CR mission as you are increasing your chances of getting an int drop.  At your level a HVT still brings you up 2-3 levels depending on where your CE sits when you redeem the HVT.  Having done both ways to see how each strategy works out, it is roughly even for time it takes to level up.



Nope, my last guy brought me up only one level.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2010)

You still lose a large percentage of the HVT experience from the -% CE for low morale. 2% of 100,000 is 2,000 CE.


----------



## MJP (22 Dec 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nope, my last guy brought me up only one level.



You must have been very close to full CE when you did it and after been very close to leveling up again.  I have had that happen and then leveled up again off of the full CR from the first rank level.  I sit just above you in Int dossiers and they are roughly over double what your current CE is to be promoted at rank 117.  



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You still lose a large percentage of the HVT experience from the -% CE for low morale. 2% of 100,000 is 2,000 CE.



Meh 2% is not a large percentage.  Must have had a different stats class than me    I was just pointing out that doing low CE msns are a viable option for getting out of the morale hole.  But I don't have a huge dog in this fight, as I have no fears of being deployed away from internet access for quite some time.


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

I don't recall how many actual "int" targets there are, but some of those guys at the top levels have captured all/most of them.

So, capturing an HVT isn't going to make up anything for them in the way of CE or levels if they've already got all/most of them captured and then go offline for a mere day and end up -300+ morale in the hole. What then?? It certainly seems that they are significantly more disadvantaged by "morale" than others with nothing to do to make up for it but fight missions at +2 each morale. Hundreds of missions.

Edited to add: I guess there are 50, I just checked the medals. I'm working on 38 so it may be of some benefit to me.

But, for the guys who've already worked their way up there ... nada. That's why changing rules 1/2 way through sucks --- someone is bound to get the shorter end of the stick.


----------



## MJP (22 Dec 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I don't recall how many actual "int" targets there are, but some of those guys at the top levels have captured all/most of them.
> 
> So, capturing an HVT isn't going to make up anything for them in the way of CE or levels if they've already got all/most of them captured and then go offline for a mere day and end up -300+ morale in the hole. What then?? It certainly seems that they are significantly more disadvantaged by "morale" than others with nothing to do to make up for it but fight missions at +2 each morale. Hundreds of missions.
> 
> ...



I have no doubt that Mike has some more HVT goodies on the way for those that are maxed out.  Just did a quick look at the roster there is only one person in danger of running out of HVTs as they are at 49.  Most of the rest of the top 20 or so in in the 38-46 range.  I think the same goes for anything that is getting close to being maxed out.  So to throw that out there is a bit of a red herring

I think you are highlighting one negative aspect of the morale system and expounding on it instead of looking at it as a whole.  It is a bit of game changer but I certainly don't see it as super damaging to high or low level players.  Mike even mentioned that for the most part unless you try to significantly game it either way it tends to be quite neutral.


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

Nope. I just think that just  "as not training decreases morale" (ie you lose it), so too does "doing training" raise it (ie should raise it).

Ie: If one doesn't play for whatever reason, one loses 1/2 their missed CR plus a further -40 for not being able to log in (yesterday). Is that a - 80 if you can't log in two days in a row, along with a further minus 1/2 of the CR you've generated in that 2 day period?? 

As is currently stands, then it would take me a mere two days to fall to my maximum level of minus morale if I had to go to the field, deploy etc and could not log in those 2 days ... and a month (every day, else lose another -40 each day I couldn't log in in that month) to get out of the negatives and back to "neutral" (ie zero) by playing missions at +2 morale each (because there is currently no way to earn morale for actually "playing" ... only to lose it by not playing). As I said earlier, that just seems _off_ to me.

You, apparently, don't agree. That's fine, but that's my perspective.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2010)

Its really the only issue with the system, MJP. Everything in there is built to have a balance, where if you do something you get points or the opposite and you lose points. The only exception is missed CR. Now, if the game rewarded you with +1 morale for every 5 points of CR you regened (numbers rough), it would counter-balanced the missed CR morale drop and give people an extra incentive to play well. Could break it down even further like this:

If Morale is Negative: +1 morale for every 3 points of CR regen up to Morale = 0 or CR = Max
If Morale is Positive: +1 morale for every 20 points of CR regen up to Morale = Your level and CR = Max.

I know my morale goes up when I get rested up and ready to go on a mission.


----------



## MJP (22 Dec 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Its really the only issue with the system, MJP. Everything in there is built to have a balance, where if you do something you get points or the opposite and you lose points. The only exception is missed CR. Now, if the game rewarded you with +1 morale for every 5 points of CR you regened (numbers rough), it would counter-balanced the missed CR morale drop and give people an extra incentive to play well. Could break it down even further like this:
> 
> If Morale is Negative: +1 morale for every 3 points of CR regen up to Morale = 0 or CR = Max
> If Morale is Positive: +1 morale for every 20 points of CR regen up to Morale = Your level and CR = Max.
> ...



You both may very well have a valid point, although not yet seen as no one has been in that situation (yet).  Like I said I have no dog in the fight, by the time I get back to the real army and actually have to go away someplace that will force me to miss more than a day or two of internet time, AO will probably be the last thing on my mind.  I tend to take a long term view when it comes to making changes rather than making multiple knee jerk reactions based on something that may happen in the future.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2010)

Next week is long enough term for me, I'm heading out of town for a week, I will have the stats for missed CR then.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2010)

MJP said:
			
		

> You both may very well have a valid point, although not yet seen as no one has been in that situation (yet).  Like I said I have no dog in the fight, by the time I get back to the real army and actually have to go away someplace that will force me to miss more than a day or two of internet time, AO will probably be the last thing on my mind.  I tend to take a long term view when it comes to making changes rather than making multiple knee jerk reactions based on something that may happen in the future.



Really. I noticed something - and someone else agreed - and I suggested a change ... just as many _many_ others have done wrt lots of aspects of this game in a great many threads about this game. No difference here.

Edited to remove comment regarding what will be on my mind while deployed.


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2010)

Well, we should see very shortly how long it takes to dig out.

So far today, Adam is down a whole bunch and is our daily leader in this domain:


> Negative Morale: Adam Istead  -234



Although bdave is the overall leader here and is currently sitting:


> Lowest Morale: bdave -355



I hope their next 24 hours is a lot nicer to them then the past 24 have been.  :blotto:


----------



## Journeyman (23 Dec 2010)

Gee Mike, from all the complainin' I'd say your Morale closely models the real CF version sometimes  ;D


----------



## MJP (23 Dec 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Really. I noticed something - and someone else agreed - and I suggested a change ... just as many _many_ others have done wrt lots of aspects of this game in a great many threads about this game. No difference here.
> 
> Edited to remove comment regarding what will be on my mind while deployed.



Sigh.  I was only talking about myself and extricating myself from the debate when I was talking about what would be on my mind.  I certainly didn't mean to insinuate that AO would be a such a priority on yours or others minds as a slight.  In my situation I really have almost 18-20 months before I might have to go away for an extended period of time, with the potential to not have access to the net.  I would think by that time the shiny will probably be gone from the game and I will not be in to it in the manner we all are now. 



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Gee Mike, from all the complainin' I'd say your Morale closely models the real CF version sometimes  ;D



Yea I know I complain all the time............. :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (23 Dec 2010)

MJP said:
			
		

> Yea I know I complain all the time............. :nod:


 Just pulling your chain to wish you (and the other Afghan Ops addicts) a Merry Christmas Mike  ;D


----------



## MJP (23 Dec 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Just pulling your chain to wish you (and the other Afghan Ops addicts) a Merry Christmas Mike  ;D



Oh I know....

Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Dec 2010)

Vern, I hear what you're saying... for those who are away for extended periods, the morale system will hamper their gameplay, by up to 10% (at level 150+). I did note you got one thing wrong though, and that is that the -40 for 'not playing yesterday' is not cumulative. I.E. if I'm off for a week a log in, I'm docked -40, not -40 * 7. Still, it's weighted against players with absences. This is, of course, all part of my master plan to cultivate addiction.  (Kidding, I want to make it fun - not laborious - to play.)

I did a check on how people are doing, and the average Morale has jumped from the default of 10, to over 55. That's the average, so for everyone that's dropping a bit, there are others that are gaining significantly. That's not to say that the system is already balanced... but what it does tell me is that if I reduce the morale dropping actions, I have to also adjust the morale boosters. The system is already slanted towards the positive, so I can't tip that balance further without making the whole morale system useless. What I can do is reallocate where and why the positives and negatives are doled out. There are a couple of good suggestions out there, so I'd like to take some time to consider the options (and implications) before making any big changes.

No doubt any adjustment will have others raising concerns... it's tricky to tune things without turning someone into a sad panda but I'll do my best. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## SevenSixTwo (23 Dec 2010)

Another bug:

My morale is capped at 370 and won't go up anymore. I've missed out on 100 morale in missions it should have been 470 by now at the very least.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2010)

Morale is capped at 100 + (Level * 2), so your cap is 374.


----------



## larry Strong (24 Dec 2010)

Just collected my first morale medal ;D


----------



## larry Strong (24 Dec 2010)

I see that the "Insurgency Levels" medal rewards you with morale. How would that work if you are full or close to it?


----------



## navymich (24 Dec 2010)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I see that the "Insurgency Levels" medal rewards you with morale. How would that work if you are full or close to it?



I would think that you would only get enough to put you to your limit.  I am holding on to mine to use for those dreadful days when I start spiraling downwards!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Dec 2010)

Exactly right mich. If you are already near your limit, I recommend holding off on those incentives. There will come a time when you need a boost, and that's a good opportunity to use it.


----------



## armyvern (24 Dec 2010)

OK, I just failed a mission.



> Activity History for ArmyVern
> 2010-12-24 13:35:34 Mission Failed: Clear a network of caves (-93CR, -67 Morale)



-5 + ???

The original post says "success streak" ... would that be the # of missions I had won prior to the fail?


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Dec 2010)

Yep, I had a -47 morale this morning.


----------



## MJP (24 Dec 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> OK, I just failed a mission.
> 
> -5 + ???
> 
> The original post says "success streak" ... would that be the # of missions I had won prior to the fail?


Yea I had that yesterday for a -67 or so.


----------



## larry Strong (24 Dec 2010)

I failed yetserday 3 times for a total of -30....been lucky today I have almost maxed out


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Dec 2010)

For the Initiative incentives like: Level 3: Relentless
Initiative Reaches 200
Incentive: +100 Morale for 48 hours (200)

Does that mean you will always stay above +100, or will it mean that you cannot drop below minimum morale +100 (IE: My Min is -376, so it would now be -276 for 48 hours).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Dec 2010)

It means that you will get a +100 boost to your morale for 48 hours. So you can still drop to your lowest or be raised to your max (but not beyond either threshold), and for 2 days you'll be shoved 100 points in the right direction.

So if you're at -376 and you apply the incentive, you'll be at -276, but you can still drop down to -376 again if you're not careful. At the end of 48 hours, if nothing else changed, you would go back to -376 again. If you're already there, obviously nothing changes.


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Dec 2010)

I like the morale feature.  It reminds me of my days working in NDHQ!  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Dec 2010)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> I like the morale feature.  It reminds me of my days working in NDHQ!  ;D



No, it goes up too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Dec 2010)

Decided to give a little Christmas boost... nobody currently has negative morale any more, and everyone got a little boost.


----------



## MJP (25 Dec 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Decided to give a little Christmas boost... nobody currently has negative morale any more, and everyone got a little boost.



Thanks Mike.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## larry Strong (25 Dec 2010)

Yes thanks and a Merry Christmas to all fellow addicts :christmas happy:


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Dec 2010)

Thanks for feeding the addicts, Mike!


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Dec 2010)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Thanks for feeding the addicts, Mike!



...and to the others, too!     :snowman:


----------



## 3VP Highlander (27 Dec 2010)

I have to admit that I am an addict.

Hope that everyone had a great Christmas and have an even Better New Years.


----------



## a.schamb (30 Dec 2010)

Woo just maxed out my morale   Except it's only at 192  :camo:


----------



## bdave (3 Jan 2011)

I'm not a big fan of morale.

These past few weeks I've been away from home and with my current regen time of 36 seconds and my CR of 584, it basically takes:

(36 * 584) * (1 hour / 3600 seconds) ~ 6 hours (rounded up!) until my CR is completely refilled. As I continue to increase in CR and use up my initiative medals, my regen period will lessen.
At this rate, if I go to bed and wake up, I rack up quite a bit of negative morale. It will only get worse.
Won't someone please think of the officers?  

Jokes aside, this missed CR thing is kicking my ass. I think it should be regulated so it's not so bad. At this rate, the only way for me to go into the positive morale is to consistantly wake up during my sleep to use my CR and use up my morale medals. I'd need to do this several days in a row.
I'm not gonna do that, that's just dumb.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jan 2011)

As a quick update, I've changed the morale hit for missed CR so that it maxes out at 40, no matter how much CR you have missed.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Jan 2011)

Can I get reimbursed?  ;D

I'm actually doing not too bad pulling out of the hole, already up +60.


----------



## navymich (3 Jan 2011)

bdave said:
			
		

> I'm not a big fan of morale.
> 
> These past few weeks I've been away from home and with my current regen time of 36 seconds and my CR of 584, it basically takes:
> 
> ...



bdave, Not trying to bash you or anything, but maybe you shouldn't have spent so much on initiative to lower your regen period that much.  Because even if the Morale wasn't a part of the game, you are still wasting good CR.  Yes, without morale you would be gaining towards the "missed CR" medal.  But you could have used your merit points towards a better cause (such as towards your max CR).  In hindsight, what were you expecting to accomplish by adding so much initiative and lowering your regen time?  Whether or not the Morale was in effect, you have brought this on yourself and it appears IMHO to have been a waste.  :2c:

As I went to post this, I see that Mike has added a bit with a change to the Morale.  That will help out others greatly too (especially when away on leave/TD etc).  Thanks Mike!


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Jan 2011)

I just noticed its going to be super hard to get the Level 5  Negative Morale medal now, with the Missed CR change. Maybe instead of having a -40 cap, after you successfully complete your first mission, or go a day without Missing CR, you jump up to - (your level) of CR to offset large periods of being away from the game. -100 wouldn't be too hard to get back from.


----------



## bdave (3 Jan 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> bdave, Not trying to bash you or anything, but maybe you shouldn't have spent so much on initiative to lower your regen period that much.  Because even if the Morale wasn't a part of the game, you are still wasting good CR.  Yes, without morale you would be gaining towards the "missed CR" medal.  But you could have used your merit points towards a better cause (such as towards your max CR).  In hindsight, what were you expecting to accomplish by adding so much initiative and lowering your regen time?  Whether or not the Morale was in effect, you have brought this on yourself and it appears IMHO to have been a waste.  :2c:
> 
> As I went to post this, I see that Mike has added a bit with a change to the Morale.  That will help out others greatly too (especially when away on leave/TD etc).  Thanks Mike!



Not quite. There was no negative consequence brought on by missed CR. On the contrary, certain medals and daily challenges could be acquired due to missed CR. So there was no way the CR was 'wasted'. This aided me greatly, and allowed me to jump ranks very quickly. It still does. In one day, if I time it well, I can gain 80 000 CE.
This 'morale' thing came in quite late in the game. As players progress, it will be increasingly difficult to not lose morale. 



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> As a quick update, I've changed the morale hit for missed CR so that it maxes out at 40, no matter how much CR you have missed.



Awesome, thanks.


----------



## armyvern (3 Jan 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> bdave, Not trying to bash you or anything, but maybe you shouldn't have spent so much on initiative to lower your regen period that much.  Because even if the Morale wasn't a part of the game, you are still wasting good CR.  Yes, without morale you would be gaining towards the "missed CR" medal.  But you could have used your merit points towards a better cause (such as towards your max CR).  In hindsight, what were you expecting to accomplish by adding so much initiative and lowering your regen time?  Whether or not the Morale was in effect, you have brought this on yourself and it appears IMHO to have been a waste.  :2c:
> 
> As I went to post this, I see that Mike has added a bit with a change to the Morale.  That will help out others greatly too (especially when away on leave/TD etc).  Thanks Mike!



Wasted??

I'm not getting your post. That's where I am also putting mine.

Seems to me, that when this game began ... there were only so many missions - ie a finite number - of HV targets to be gotten ... to me, your comment above is kind of like us now saying "why'd you waste your MPs buying up your chances of Int intake when your targets will be no more?? (I am only on target #38, quite a few more for me to get yet)."

Short story: Most of us seem to have a different strategy to playing and BDave certainly seems to be making out quite OK to me given his placement in the stats. He's getting 4 full CR regens a day, thus can play more missions than you ... collecting more MPs for his levels to put into whatever area. Not too shabby IMHO.


----------



## navymich (3 Jan 2011)

I agree, everyone plays it differently.  I honestly don't put a whole lot of thought into all kinds of strategies and I figure I am where I am at more on luck then a whole lot of skill.

From bdave's original post, I centered in on the fact of him regenerating full CR in 6 hours and morale messing with missed CR.  Kind of along the line of the fact that you have to take the lumps with the gravy.

The game is evolving as we play and I guess some that started early on in the game and have played like the addicts we are, are a bit of guinea pigs in the evolution.

bdave, my apologies if my post sounded harsh/accusative or any other.  It wasn't the intent and as I read through it, I can see how it came across completely different then how the random thoughts in my head meant it to be.


----------



## bdave (4 Jan 2011)

No worries.  :nod:


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> As a quick update, I've changed the morale hit for missed CR so that it maxes out at 40, no matter how much CR you have missed.



I don't think your update worked Mike; as I traveled back to Petawawa from NS today, here's what occurred to me (I was very close to my Max Morale level when I departed, so I dropped a couple hundred + over the trip today):

 :'(


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jan 2011)

Doh... Turns out that _negative_ numbers are _small_. I fixed the bug (and your virtual morale)... thanks for finding that one!

The game will also now show you how much morale you are losing for missed CR.


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Jan 2011)

Wondering...will a morale-based medal incentive (the +200 morale for clearing 20 insurgencies) exceed the rank-based morale limit?  Or will it just use the MP and use up the incentive with no added morale?

 ???
G2G


----------



## MMSS (12 Jan 2011)

I think I ran into this myself, missed a bunch of CR and my morale dropped below -200 from significantly above 200. I'm OK with this since it let me get the negative morale incentives for free Int but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## navymich (12 Jan 2011)

Finally got to Rank 150 and enjoying the nice bonus of 10% CE.  I find that I am failing fewer missions now that morale is in effect.  Of course, I'm sure I have jinxed myself now and will start failing and losing morale!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Jan 2011)

The morale incentive will top you up +200 or to your current max, whichever gets hit first. Morale also has only a psychological effect on success rates.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> The morale incentive will top you up +200 or to your current max, whichever gets hit first. Morale also has only a psychological effect on success rates.



Ahhh....I'll save it for a rainy day, then, Mike.  Thanks.

Cheers
G2G


----------



## bdave (12 Jan 2011)

I think there should be a bigger moral return for doing high CR missions.
No kidding my moral was staying so low, all I kept getting was +2 moral for every high profile mission I did, of which I could only do 4 a day.
Then I would lose +40 moral over night .


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jan 2011)

You already got the Missed CR turned down so now its super hard to get the negative morale incentives, we can't start tailoring the Morale system to your unique style of gameplay. Mike has the system balanced really well, and it doesn't need to be changed anymore.


----------



## larry Strong (12 Apr 2011)

Who all has been able to collect on the Consecutive Successful Missions since the advent of Morale? I used to be able to get quite high now if I get to 25 missions in a row I know i am about to fail a mission.....and it has not failed me yet, can't get to 30 in a row any more........


----------



## josh54243 (8 May 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Who all has been able to collect on the Consecutive Successful Missions since the advent of Morale? I used to be able to get quite high now if I get to 25 missions in a row I know i am about to fail a mission.....and it has not failed me yet, can't get to 30 in a row any more........



I'm noticing it's harder to keep a successful streak as well...


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You already got the Missed CR turned down so now its super hard to get the negative morale incentives, we can't start tailoring the Morale system to your unique style of gameplay. Mike has the system balanced really well, and it doesn't need to be changed anymore.



Not from where I am at it isn't!! LMAO. I'm lucky to get on once every 4 or 5 days ... and by the time my screen loads up on this ultra-fast-as-lightening-system ... it's docking me again!! I should have all those incentives by the end of the month!!


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> I'm noticing it's harder to keep a successful streak as well...



Nah, I've gotten all of the incentives for successful missions and just had a 80 something streak a couple weeks ago too.


----------



## larry Strong (8 May 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nah, I've gotten all of the incentives for successful missions and just had a 80 something streak a couple weeks ago too.


----------



## josh54243 (8 May 2011)

I can only get to ~175 before crashing


----------



## PuckChaser (8 May 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> I can only get to ~175 before crashing



Lucky. I'm 60-65 and I'll fail a mission.


----------



## kratz (8 May 2011)

The best success streak I had was 98.
I am not claiming it has to do with moral.

Since moral has been introduced though,
I have not been able to breech that 98 point barrier until this week.
Yestreday I failed at 139, only 11 away from a new medal.

The mission I failed on was low level Lybia, while I should be
playing no lower than the Zhari District. The highest I can play is four levels up
at the Shah Wali Kot.


----------



## josh54243 (8 May 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> PuckChaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep in mind this is with stacked incentives


----------



## PuckChaser (8 May 2011)

I have the second highest natural SA in the game...  :crybaby:


----------



## larry Strong (8 May 2011)

I fail at Timmies on a regular basis, quite often twice in a row, and this happens with my SA at 250 and my Timmies level is 333......my best has been around 75 msn's. The only good thing is I don't lose much morale when i fail ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Feb 2012)

Small tweak to the morale system... if you have been active in the last minute, you won't lose morale. This is to help prevent frantic reloading when conducting missions to 'beat the clock'. Now if you're playing your morale won't go down if you get a promotion and can't conduct a mission fast enough.


----------



## navymich (27 Feb 2012)

Awesome news, thanks Mike!  I was always losing morale especially when combined with playing mobile plus the error message that comes up with larger missions.  This will definitely help out.


----------



## larry Strong (27 Feb 2012)

Excellent, many thanks Mike


----------



## larry Strong (25 Apr 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Small tweak to the morale system... if you have been active in the last minute, you won't lose morale. This is to help prevent frantic reloading when conducting missions to 'beat the clock'. Now if you're playing your morale won't go down if you get a promotion and can't conduct a mission fast enough.



How about for when your CR is full and you wish to go to a different AOR, or try to "Purchase Equiptment to conduct a mission, and it takes 20 or 30 attempts to get there (No BS) and all you get is the MT response. I have spent the last 20 minutes trying to access the game and change pages


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Apr 2012)

Pretty sure the game is down. Spent the last 15 minutes trying to run a mission.


----------



## larry Strong (25 Apr 2012)

Well I can access the main page every 20 or so attempts, even played a mission I was not interested in just to knock down my CR, however changing pages is just not happening.


I wonder how much Mike hates me >


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Apr 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Pretty sure the game is down. Spent the last 15 minutes trying to run a mission.



Just confirmed that it's alive and well. If the issue is still present, I'll have to do some concerted testing.


----------



## larry Strong (25 Apr 2012)

Working much better now, I am able to switch pages with no issues.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Apr 2012)

Just woke up, and its working again for me. Empty reply running missions, but can move around and actually do those missions. Thanks Mike.


----------

